# Maltese Breeders in Illinois - Looking for Puppies/upcoming litters



## lunarchris1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello, I just joined this forum as some of the links and threads on here have been really valuable in trying to figure out the best route to finding a Maltese puppy to join our family. We understand how terrible puppy mills are, and BYB, and we want to avoid all of that. But I'm having incredible trouble finding any reputable breeders in any decent proximity to NW suburbs of Chicago. So I wanted to pose a question to the community here. Does anyone know of any breeders I could contact near NW suburbs of Chicago, or Southern Wisconsin, or Northwest Indiana to try to put a deposit down for a female Maltese puppy? I would really appreciate any direction or help in this regard. From what I've found, many of the suggested links to websites for breeders are broken or don't work, and the one lady in IL that's part of the AMA I've reached out to but haven't heard back after a few days (which may be totally normal right now, we're in strange times!). But I just wanted to ask in case anybody could help. I have an 11 year old daughter, and we have history with dogs as my parents have a 6 year old female Havanese that we have taken care of from time to time, and I also grew up with a Yorkshire Terrier and several other pets.

Thanks for any help!

Chris


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Chris, 

As you've discovered, it is very, very hard to find a well-bred Maltese in many parts of the country. My advice would be to look at the AMA breeder referral list and call the breeder closest to you. Ask them if they have any referrals for you. Or, you might have to travel. Female Maltese are especially hard to find. Your budget will need to be around $3,000 to $4,000.


----------

